# XS-1



## Foxbat (Jun 9, 2017)

In the USA, the Defence Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) has selected Boeing to design its experimental unmanned spaceplane XS-1. Touted as fully re-usable and a tenth of the cost of conventional low-orbit travel and with speeds of between Mach 5 and 10 (without payload) being mentioned,  could this be the beginning of a new future in routine space access?
Lockheed Martin drops out of US Navy missile competition


----------



## tinkerdan (Jun 9, 2017)

I wasn't having much luck with that link.
DARPA Picks Design for Next-Generation Spaceplane


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 9, 2017)

They are giving them numbers like XS-1?
Wow! I wonder if we'll one day get a XL-5?


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 10, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> They are giving them numbers like XS-1?
> Wow! I wonder if we'll one day get a XL-5?


With a name like XL-5, it'd go like a real  fireball


----------

